# Kopf richtig formen



## Tixiland (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir verraten wie man z.B. diesen Alienkopf in der passenden Form erstellt? 
Mir gelingt es in wirklich gleichmäßig - wobei ich zuerst einen Kreis erstelle un den dann mit dem Freiformwerkzeug verzerre.
Wäre für andere und bessere Varianten dankbar.
Grüße,
Tixi


----------



## Ellie (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo Tixi,

welches Programm?

Als Vektordatei: 

Erstelle erst eine Hälfte, spiegel die dann und verschweiße die Knotenpunkt wieder. Erst dann die Details hinzufügen. Alles weitere ist Übung.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Tixiland (11. Mai 2005)

OK - Dank Dir


----------

